# Now That's A Ball-burner!



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2016)

"Wanna take her out for a spin?" Ummm....No thanks!:eek:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262493353258


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 23, 2016)

While yer boys are burnin you wont notice from the chain ripping you off the bike by the thigh of your left pant leg...you'd prolly be slightly relieved to not be breathing the exhaust though...


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 24, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> WTF?




That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## Boris (Jun 24, 2016)

Really?


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 24, 2016)

that's a Wizard


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Maybe we're missing something. This dude looks happier than a pig in poop!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe we're missing something. This dude looks happier than a pig in poop!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe we're missing something. This dude looks happier than a pig in poop!





Maybe he just has absolutely no sensation down there from riding it so long?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2016)

I thought my Travis had a high center of gravity.... try keeping that thing upright on it's own...oops....slight breeze....Blackhawk(specialized) DOWN!!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 26, 2016)

looks kinda like kamikaze basic training 101


----------



## Cyclaid (May 20, 2017)

Travis bike in NZ


I own Travis bike motor (serial number 3139) which was originally ex-Florida and is now in New Zealand with me.  My hobby is cyclemotors.  I am in the process of getting the unit mounted up and running.  I have been in touch with Wes Pinchot who apparently purchased his unit, which he has now on sold, from you and I was interested to know from you what was the serial number of that unit.  Wes says that you are well versed in these motors and I have a few minor technical questions to ask.  Would you be able to help me?  Hopeful of your reply.  Geoffrey Clark clarkco@xtra.co.nz


----------



## morton (May 20, 2017)

How to go from bass to falsetto in one easy ride......Seeing that pix reminds me of the caption, "Hold my beer and watch this!!"


----------

